# 2022 Top Fuel vs Ripley V4



## D3bf48 (6 mo ago)

Does anyone have experience with both of these? How do they compare? They seem to be pretty similar but looking for real world feedback… thanks.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Had the last gen TF and moved to Ripley V4. While new TF different, suspension should work about the same as current gen. The newer Geo of the current TF is a good change but pushed more toward trail bike. For me just prefer the DW Link. The way it pushes you obstacles and handles square edge hits. The new TF a little more aggressive but think will require more speed to come alive where the Ripley is always alive. I like the Ripley much more for all day long rides. I hope that makes sense. Honestly can't wrong with either.

If more a trail bike including lots of tech climbing and tech descending definitely a Ripley.

If Fire road up, tech descent down or want a light ripper for flow trails TF (but Ripley just as good honestly).

If want a do anything or chance might want to add fork travel up to 140mm - Ripley.

All rounder where might get big chunk occasionally - Ripley

All Day Bike for the backcountry - Ripley

My 2 cents


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

Following this....Same as OP but I would add in a tallboy. Sadly there is no such thing as a demo here in Singapore, hence checking out riders input int his forum.


----------



## matthepanther (Jun 7, 2016)

Different bikes with the tallboy in the discussion. The Dw link pedals insanely efficient, the HA of Ripley is steeper, so it will be a little more agile. The geometry of TF is more capable, the rear end will be a little more compliant. The Ripley is a couple pounds lighter in similar builds I believe which will contribute to the handling characteristics

Tallboy is more capable than the other two but not as good at climbing from the V link suspension. 
The best one is the one that fits your riding style. More xc- tallboy going to feel like you're in sand compared to Ripley. Going downhill most of the time? Tallboy in order. And the TF is in between. I don't really think they are that much better than the other. The AF is probably better all around than all 3


----------

